# Looking for a photographer for feature film project



## eliphesan (Aug 8, 2011)

Looking for a Photographer to create publicity stills for a feature  crime drama. The role is unpaid however payment may surface from profits  gathered through the distribution of the film.

If interested please send some of your work to eliphesan@hotmail.com

Thanks,

Eli Phesan


----------



## Phranquey (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## bigtwinky (Aug 8, 2011)

Will you put up my name in the credits so as to drive huge amounts of business to my website?


----------



## e.rose (Aug 8, 2011)

FEATURE film...

Unpaid photo gig...


----------



## e.rose (Aug 8, 2011)

OH... and it's a hotmail address too.

TOTALLY LEGIT.


----------



## bigtwinky (Aug 8, 2011)

Serious question... what determines if a film is called "feature" film?
length? production cost?


----------



## e.rose (Aug 8, 2011)

bigtwinky said:


> Serious question... what determines if a film is called "feature" film?
> length? production cost?



No clue.  

But either way... hotmail e-mail address are my first red flag that shows up in my list of "ZOMGITSASCAM!" list.


----------



## bigtwinky (Aug 8, 2011)

Damn you erose, you made me wiki



> The Academy of Motion Picture Arts and Sciences,[1] the American Film Institute,[2] and the British Film Institute[3] all define a feature as a film with a running time of 40 minutes or longer. The Centre National de la Cinématographie in France defines it as a 35 mm film longer than 1,600 metres, which is exactly 58 minutes and 29 seconds for sound films, and the Screen Actors Guild gives a minimum running time of at least 80 minutes.[4] Today, a feature film is usually between 80 and 210 minutes; a children's film is usually between 60 and 120 minutes



So really, it's just length of film.

All cool scammers do gmail nowadays.  Hotmail is so 2002


----------



## HomelessBoy (Aug 8, 2011)

Location is key. Which country is this in and where?


----------



## frisii (Aug 8, 2011)

You _could_ google the OP..

http://www.youtube.com/user/TheEli314

[URL]http://www.fishpond.ie/miriam_needham [/URL](listed as Director in Credits section)


----------



## e.rose (Aug 8, 2011)

frisii said:


> You _could_ google the OP..
> 
> &#x202a;TheEli314's Channel&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTubeFishpond (listed as Director in Credits section)



Just because someone happened to look up a movie, and director name and created a hotmail account with his name, doesn't make it legit.

Searching out a photographer, with a hotmail account, on a photo forum, without listing location that the photos will be taken... seems extremely fishy to me.


----------



## bigtwinky (Aug 8, 2011)

Sure I could, but if making a sales pitch to try and get a photographer to work for free (with potential earnings coming from distribution) it is totally up to the OP to make the best pitch possible, giving credits and background in their original post.  Without doing so, they set themselves up for people to assume what they want.

To onus is on them, not on me.


----------



## e.rose (Aug 8, 2011)

bigtwinky said:


> Sure I could, but if making a sales pitch to try and get a photographer to work for free (with potential earnings coming from distribution) it is totally up to the OP to make the best pitch possible, giving credits and background in their original post.  Without doing so, they set themselves up for people to assume what they want.
> 
> To onus is on them, not on me.



EEEEEEEXACTLY.


----------



## bigtwinky (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey erose, is it just you and me on here?


----------



## e.rose (Aug 8, 2011)

bigtwinky said:


> Hey erose, is it just you and me on here?



Probably.


----------



## HomelessBoy (Aug 8, 2011)

I would but I am too much of a beginner plus I am not fully prepared with equipments...


----------



## Scoody (Aug 8, 2011)

Just for kicks I emailed the guy.


----------



## KmH (Aug 9, 2011)

HomelessBoy said:


> Location is key. Which country is this in and where?


The OP's location (Dublin) is listed in their profile


----------



## johnh2005 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hrmmmm...  I will go do it for free.  I just need a round trip ticket.  First class.  Five Star hotel accommodations.  $150 per day food allowance.  All photography is free.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 9, 2011)

You guys may very well lose an opportunity with this attitude. What does it cost to send an email? If it's a scam you'll know fast enough. But if it's not... plenty of people started their movie careers working for peanuts.

Just FYI, I shot two movies (documentaries not features) for which no one got paid but some of the people involved are today working in film or TV. I also worked on a few more for no pay but I made some good friends, had a cheap kind of vacation, etc, etc. As a result of both I did get photo jobs later on that were paid...

Now, this guy being in Dublin I doubt he is going to hire someone from N. America but then again, who knows...


----------



## johnh2005 (Aug 9, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> You guys may very well lose an opportunity with this attitude. What does it cost to send an email? If it's a scam you'll know fast enough. But if it's not... plenty of people started their movie careers working for peanuts.
> 
> Just FYI, I shot two movies (documentaries not features) for which no one got paid but some of the people involved are today working in film or TV. I also worked on a few more for no pay but I made some good friends, had a cheap kind of vacation, etc, etc. As a result of both I did get photo jobs later on that were paid...
> 
> Now, this guy being in Dublin I doubt he is going to hire someone from N. America but then again, who knows...



Now, not sure how true this is...  But I heard a neat story one time.  When some unknown guy started shooting some movies about Wars in the Stars or something like that...  They were running low on funds.  One of the actors told the director George Lupis or something like that, that he would work for a small cut of the profits of the film.  Well, you can imagine if that were true, how much that particular guy made.  Maybe I need to Googlethat...


----------



## Formatted (Aug 10, 2011)

I maybe a bit like Mad Eye Moody. But I'm convinced OP is trolling and cloud is trying to cash in on the act


----------

